# socks, silosocks, or fullbodies?



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok i have some money but im younger and dont have a job during school but i have a budget.. im not planning on using these dekes this year for that reason but what would u guys think say if i had around 1k or 1.5k what i should buy.. my spread is already 400 texas rags and 43 shells but i would like to increase it any help would be awesome thanks huntrapper


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you have a trailer I woudl buy some fullbodies. If you don't have a way to transport them then I would go with either the silosocks or the windsocks. Depends upon how you will get them around!! That should make your decision for you!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like Northwinds but snow full bodies really add to the spread and look awesome. :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

On a $1000,I'd spend $800 on Sillosocks and $200 of fullbodies. IMO,unless you have the "spine" for northwinds,they aren't worth the hassle of no wind/Light wind situations.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you have $1500 i would buy $1000 in full bodies and then maybe buy some silosocks?


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd spend 1,200 on sillosocks and the 300 on fullbodies. 
Seems like if you buy a bunch of sillosocks 10-20 dz you can get some discounts.


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

I would have to say strait full bodies because they dont need wind to work good like socks without wind wanna make me uke: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

One thing you should consider is getting the decoy's out into the field under wet muddy conditions.The full bodies are very realistic,but may not be very portable unless you have an ATV.Windsocks and siosocks on the other hand are very portable.You can put 100 or more in a rubbermaid tub and hual out 2 tubs on a plastic sled.Much easier.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

75% on Sillosocks for sure. They take up no room, are easy to pick up and put out by yourself and look awesome in little to no wind. 25% on fb's b/c they look awesome and really look good where you want the birds to finish. That gives you great numbers of dekes plus good looks to boot.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it all depends on what you want, realism or numbers. the full bodies would be a great looking spread but like mallard said if you have to take them out to field when its muddy your screwed. i think a combination of some sort would be the best oprion for you. it also would help to get a bunch of your buddies to pitch in if they can afford it. it can very difficult to get a nice spread all by yourself. in our spread we use 10 dozen floaters, 450 windsocks and 350 silly's and we do fine with that.


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

buy all the full bodies you can haul. then fill in with sillosocks. the socks blend in very well with the full bodies, and give better motion to your spread. we are running 360 full bodies and 120 sillosocks. it takes 4 guys only 45 minutes to put out all the dekes and set up the blinds.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

we use mostly northwinds and some full bodies if you already have 400 decoys go with some GHG full bodies then maybe a few dozen northwinds


----------

